
What's Going On with Intel? - diskmuncher
https://twitter.com/chiakokhua/status/1288911541207613440
======
sxp
[https://twitter.com/chiakokhua/status/1294653961211752448](https://twitter.com/chiakokhua/status/1294653961211752448)

> Friends, at the request of the original author, I have deleted the thread
> entitled "What's going on with Intel?" He was not comfortable with the
> attention it is getting.

~~~
justinclift
The individual images are already archived in the Wayback machine.

~~~
rgrs
Do you have link? I had bookmarked tweet for later reading, now lost them.

------
Symmetry
The idea that Intel's process was able to stay ahead by accepting design rules
that were hard to work with was something I'd always heard. That's why their
foundry plays, despite the process lead back in the day, never seemed to work
out.

------
Const-me
Interesting.

BTW if anyone wanna watch the video linked from #4, here’s the link, took me
couple of attempts due to uppercase i versus lowercase L:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsLpQnIJviE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsLpQnIJviE)

~~~
greendestiny_re
I usually deal with that problem by copying the link to Notepad++, where the
distinction is quite clear.

------
rossdavidh
It's a big ship, which is hard to turn around. However, I am reminded that
General Motors was clearly a shadow of it's former self by the late 1970's,
yet it took until the Fiscal Crisis in 2008 for it to actually go bust. When
you're that big, you can spiral downwards for a long, long time.

------
martinpw
Very interesting set of posts. Part 4 on what Keller did to shake things up
was particularly enlightening (and impressive).

I wish there was a part 5 discussing why he left. I've seen lots of
speculation but no good inside information.

~~~
dr_zoidberg
> I've seen lots of speculation but no good inside information.

I've read rumors along the lines of illness, some say him, others say a close
relative of his. Even so, these rumors are not really very interesting. I
think "illness" crossed the mind of everyone who read the sudden and
unexpected announcement of him leaving "for personal reasons".

------
nabla9
Interesting read.

The point about Intel having many units waiting for 14nm capacity to be
gradually released to them from CPU/Server business is good one. All those
14nm fabs should be used for other things already.

~~~
phire
I feel really sorry for Intel hardware engineers.

A lot of them have finished designs only to have them delayed due to the
process they targeted being either not ready, or having no spare capacity.

Many of the products have been delayed so much that they get cancelled. It
doesn't make sense to release them anymore as newer designs are ready to take
their spot on the queue waiting for capacity.

~~~
rat9988
I feel more sorry toward the investors who paid for their workj to be honest.

~~~
nabla9
Investing is opportunity/risk management.

If investors suffer more than they are prepared for, they have been
incompetent.

------
DoofusOfDeath
I'm getting an error message saying "This Tweet is unavailable." Does that
mean it's been deleted? (I don't normally use Twitter.)

And if so, is there still some way I can read the content?

~~~
thewebcount
Thread reader is able to pull it up[0].

[0]
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1288402693770231809.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1288402693770231809.html)

~~~
skoll43
its dead jim

~~~
diffuse_l
The images seem blank, but if you click an image, you'll get the image with
the text.

------
post_break
You can see why Apple saw the sinking ship in 2015 and started down the ARM
path with all the delays and vulnerabilities.

------
redwood
I will never understand the fascination with Twitter.

~~~
Guy2020
It's the Borg hive mind.

------
justinclift
It's a bit hard to read as is. There are several posts in .png format, each
translated to English. There's a bunch of insightful info in them.

Part 1:

[https://twitter.com/chiakokhua/status/1288911541207613440/ph...](https://twitter.com/chiakokhua/status/1288911541207613440/photo/1)

Part 2:

[https://twitter.com/chiakokhua/status/1288402697536720897/ph...](https://twitter.com/chiakokhua/status/1288402697536720897/photo/1)

Part 2.5 (a commentary by the author):

[https://twitter.com/chiakokhua/status/1289816670626709506/ph...](https://twitter.com/chiakokhua/status/1289816670626709506/photo/1)

Part 3:

[https://twitter.com/chiakokhua/status/1291687789260451847/ph...](https://twitter.com/chiakokhua/status/1291687789260451847/photo/1)

Part 4:

[https://twitter.com/chiakokhua/status/1293444174851653632/ph...](https://twitter.com/chiakokhua/status/1293444174851653632/photo/1)

This appears to be thr original (non-english) author:

[https://www.facebook.com/RDinPortland](https://www.facebook.com/RDinPortland)

~~~
prvc
How about a plaintext transcription?

~~~
justinclift
More effort than I can be bothered with personally, but you're free to do one.
;)

------
kanox
That's a tweet with an image of part 3 of an article?

I don't understand why people do this. Please just post text.

~~~
thaumasiotes
People do that on Twitter to get around the rule that you can't post anything
long enough to be worth talking about.

Isn't the limit still 280 characters?

~~~
dijit
There is twitlonger for that. But it has the unfortunate side effect of
basically being a plain URL, where as images can be read on the site directly.

At some point though someone’s got to understand that the platform is not
conducive to sharing longer content. Tweet chains and especially images of
text are an accessibility and UX nightmare.

I’m actually getting more annoyed the more I think about it, because I
understand why.. but it’s just so wasteful.

~~~
imtringued
Twitter isn't meant for this type of content. If you want to publish an
article then do that on a blog and link to it on twitter.

~~~
dijit
Yes. But posting a link to that content will be engaged with less. It will
have a smaller audience, thus, people game the system by posting images of
text or tweet chains.

That’s what I’m saying.

